# Shark Rides NY's N Line



## WhoozOn1st (Aug 8, 2013)

Not a tabloid account:

Not Native to N Train, a Shark Hitches a Ride - http://www.nytimes.com/2013/08/08/nyregion/after-cries-of-shark-riders-scurry-for-photos.html?hp

"The Mustelus canis shark, often referred to as the smooth dogfish, is known to skulk from the edge of New England to the Gulf of Mexico, off the coast of Brazil and along the shores of northern Argentina.

"It is not native to the ocean-blue seats of a Queens-bound N train.

"But there it was found on Wednesday morning, just after midnight, deceased beneath a subway bench, as passengers braved a stench that, even by transit standards, might have driven them away under ordinary circumstances."




Photo from The Gothamist - http://gothamist.com/2013/08/07/weekend_at_bernies_subway_shark.php#photo-4​


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 8, 2013)

Must have been on the way to Work on Wall Street! :giggle:


----------



## AlanB (Aug 8, 2013)

Actually it was well past Wall Street when it was discovered and dealt with by the train crew. It was in Queens only 5 stops from the end of the line, when the conductor became aware of it. He didn't throw it out in the trash however until the train reached the end of the line.


----------



## tp49 (Aug 8, 2013)

The shark has a Metrocard so it looks like it paid the fare so it can't be nailed for fare evasion but the smoke looks like the culprit for its evacuation from the system. :giggle:


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Aug 8, 2013)

I'm surprised it wasn't drinking a Dogfish Head!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 8, 2013)

tp49 said:


> The shark has a Metrocard so it looks like it paid the fare so it can't be nailed for fare evasion but the smoke looks like the culprit for its evacuation from the system. :giggle:


Will this create another Urban Myth to join the Alligators in the Sewers one??? (Sharks in the NY Subways!)

And maybe it had too many Red Bulls and was creating a disturbance is why the Conductor finally noticed it! :giggle:


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Aug 8, 2013)

The Davy Crockett said:


> I'm surprised it wasn't drinking a Dogfish Head!


Maybe he had one in Lewes and was too drunk to find his way home which is why he ended up in NYC.


----------



## SarahZ (Aug 8, 2013)

Poor shark.


----------



## me_little_me (Aug 9, 2013)

Must have missed the fact that the annual ABA convention is in SFO this year. :giggle:


----------



## chakk (Aug 9, 2013)

I thought this thread was going to be about golfer Greg Norman.


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Aug 9, 2013)

chakk said:


> I thought this thread was going to be about golfer Greg Norman.


You can probably find material on "The Shark" at any website that covers fake sports.


----------

